# salt fork muskie!!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

went turkey scouting saturday morning and got to wet a line in the afternoon.... fished off the dam. saw a guy fighting a fish for about 15-20 minutes.... said it was a 40 in. muskie.... barely fit in his bass net! they were fishing a bass tourney and hooked that thing on a crankbait! its a good day when you can't even fit the fish in your net! pretty cool to watch though! I had something break me off right from the hookset, who knows coulda been my 40 in. muskie! doubt it though don't here of too many getting caught on minnows on a floating jighead on the bottom!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

You never know about Salt Fork Muskie....I've seen them caught on a Crawler Harness being reeled in, one guy at the marina caught one on a worm under a bobber bluegill fishing. I hooked one while reeling in a catfish rig that was nothing more than a 1 ounce egg sinker, orange bead, swivel, and hook. It hit like a ton of bricks. We have hooked them on crankbaits in early spring too. Those things eat anything that move I believe...


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i've got 3 of them ugly things this year in 2 trips. all on crankbaits fishing for bass. bad time of year for them right now.


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

I wouldnt call that a bad time I would call that a Great Time!!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

saw a 40 incher caught by a guy that was crappie fishing in the spillway w/ 6lb test after 10 min. it broke off.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah I wish I could devote more time to searching for those toothy critters but between turkey hunting and scouting and keeping the girlfriend off my back I just don't have time!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

good time if your huntin' em'. bad time when they keep taking your lucky craft crankbaits!


----------

